# pool question



## bwhite01 (Jun 15, 2010)

does anyone have a intex easy set pool? im thinking of getting the 15x48 one and was wondering some of the pros and cons from others who own or have owned one.
thanks


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 15, 2010)

DUDE!!!  You got to get one!  That would make the neighborhood so much more enjoyable!

I will help you with the install!!!


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jun 15, 2010)

bwhite01 said:


> does anyone have a intex easy set pool? im thinking of getting the 15x48 one and was wondering some of the pros and cons from others who own or have owned one.
> thanks



If not on very level ground it will start to lean over time. The pumps sux. It does not pump fast enough to effectively clean the pool, but it works...

I got the salt water system so I did not have to buy chemicals...Cut out alot of work.

Bottom line..I hated it and dreamed of running my Nissan Truck through the middle of it..

With that being said..My job this weekend is to set it back up.


----------



## FlipKing (Jun 19, 2010)

I work at a pool store. Intex parts are near impossible to find and the cartridge filters are a major PITA. I'd spend the extra money and get a decent above ground. Look into Splash Super Pools or Tuff Pools.


----------



## AR1458 (Jun 28, 2010)

*intex pool*

I am on my second intex pool ..the new is the steel framed one  ....I had problems setting it up which was my fault ..the filter sucks big time ..I am in the process into getting a real pool filter , the DE type or sand  to replace the filter paper crap one that came with it , just can't get the water clear .. other than that I like it ..


----------



## FlipKing (Jun 28, 2010)

Go sand, DE filters better, but sand is easier


----------



## bwhite01 (Jun 29, 2010)

well I got one and had it about two weeks...no complaints so far went up easy added some clorine and got the filter pumping, water is clear and clorine level is good. for the money I say it was a good buy.


----------



## FlipKing (Jul 6, 2010)

Make sure you keep your PH and such in range. AAA Pool Supply does free testing. Just need to know pool size


----------

